

Howto: Mac OSX on KVM - garply
http://d4wiki.goddamm.it/index.php?title=Howto:_Mac_OSX_on_KVM

======
zppx
I have been using this:
[http://alex.csgraf.de/self/?part/projects&folder/Qemu%20...](http://alex.csgraf.de/self/?part/projects&folder/Qemu%20OSX&type/&project/projects&parameters/id=Qemu%20OSX)
in a triple booted MacBook for some low-level testing on OS X, just to see how
it works following the Mac OS X Internals book, the performance is passable, I
use virtualization because Apple don't have an ADC Hardware Purchase Program
for Brazil and Apple hardware are really expensive here.

~~~
garply
This is the same project discussed in the wiki.

------
bcl
I wonder how performance compares to VMWare? The last time I tried OSX in a
VMWare session it was so slow that it was useless.

~~~
garply
I'm trying to do it right now, I'll let you know when I've succeeded.
Unfortunately, the packaging is in rpm format and my distro doesn't support it
(well, I can install rpm, but it appears to be broken, so I have to hack
around).

~~~
antidaily
10.5 or 10.6?

~~~
garply
10.6

------
abdulla
Chrome says this link is malware.

~~~
garply
Really? Chrome didn't tell me it was malware.

But, as far as I can tell, it's not - it's just a wiki page.

